# Ads blocking scrolling in threads



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

You have ads that block further scrolling in threads if I don't allow access to my location. It's unacceptable and ruins browsing the site.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I see ads but it does not stop me from scrolling.
I have found that sometimes for many web sites that if I had been watching a video previously that the site I am on now will not work correctly. Closing IE and reopening it, go directly to the site with the previous problem and the problem is no longer present.
If you are not using IE this probably does not apply.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are not using IE this probably does not apply.


People are still using IE? After the flood of vulnerabilities that showed up a couple of weeks ago, the idea of using IE became a lot more terrifying.

https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/bulletins/SB15-138

Microsoft Edge (ME -- where have I heard that before from Microsoft?)

For my part, the Verizon movies with sound were auto-playing on my Linux box yesterday. It isn't much of a computer so the dueling ads really slowed things down.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> People are still using IE? After the flood of vulnerabilities that showed up a couple of weeks ago, the idea of using IE became a lot more terrifying.
> 
> https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/bulletins/SB15-138
> 
> ...


I got the name of the offending ads that auto play audio and went to Security and set them as a Restricted site and they do not have audio any more. They do show up but no audio.
Yep, still using it. Been using it too long to switch I guess. It is like an old pair of pants.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

What was the ad as NONE should be auto playing.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I have seen the ad are we are trying to find whom is sending it so we can block it. Sorry for the issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

David Bott said:


> I have seen the ad are we are trying to find whom is sending it so we can block it. Sorry for the issue.


p.jwpcdn.com


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The site is completely unusable for me, with firefox....video ads all the time, also continually asked to share my location...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Check your add-ons in Firefox and make sure you do not have any advertising plug-ins. Also look at the installed programs on your machine to see if there is anything that you didn't install.

I managed to get one of those ad plug-ins installed and it was placing ads on internal websites I was visiting.

While David and the team will continue to hunt and remove ads that shouldn't be displayed there is a possibility that some are coming from your browser.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

David Bott said:


> What was the ad as NONE should be auto playing.


The ads I was seeing early Thursday morning were the same Verizon videos (with sound) that dogged me a few weeks back. I didn't check to see where they were coming from but they were embedded in the ...Ads Help To Support This Site... banner.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

texasbrit said:


> The site is completely unusable for me, with firefox....video ads all the time, also continually asked to share my location...


I agree with James. You've got some sort of vermin in your browser and perhaps even deeper into the operating system. Unless you're on one of a handful of specific Google pages, the "share location" pop-up is a telltale sign.

I recommend updating and running Malwarebytes and possibly AdwCleaner.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I have malwarebytes......and this problem only occurs on the dbstalk site, no others....


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I see an "ads help to support this site" banner with the offending videos, and then a popup from cdn.videojam.tv asking me to share my location. Only on this site, only with Firefox but not with CHrome.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> I see an "ads help to support this site" banner with the offending videos, and then a popup from cdn.videojam.tv asking me to share my location. Only on this site, only with Firefox but not with CHrome.


You have probably already done this,
Go to Options, Content and see if Block Pop-up windows is checked. If not, check it and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

patmurphey said:


> You have ads that block further scrolling in threads if I don't allow access to my location. It's unacceptable and ruins browsing the site.


I found this on a website just now.

Post

Insidious Bug on Bubblews by White Feather, &WhiteFeather


21 likes
14 comments


 

May 14, 2015

I've been experiencing serious issues on Bubblews this morning and they all have to do with cdn.videojam.tv, which is the advertiser who's video boxes appear at the top right of the right column. Has anyone else been experiencing this?

The video boxes won't let me scroll down the page. They keep pulling me back to the top of the page where the video box is. I was trying to post a comment to someone's post but every few seconds my screen got pulled up to where the video box is. I would scroll back down to the comment box, type another word or two then be pulled back to the top of the page. It took me forever to write 3 sentences because I could never write more than 3 or 4 words before the video box pulled me back to the top of the screen. This is extremely infuriating.

Furthermore, four different times when I clicked on a page with one of these cdn.videojam.tv ads on it I got a warning message from my virus protection that cdn.videojam.tv was trying to plant a bug in my computer. Then on the fifth time I clicked on a page with these video ads on it my computer froze down. I had to shut down, boot back up and run an anti-virus program which detected and erased 5 Trojans from cdn.videojam.tv.

Now I'm afraid to even click on any page at Bubblews. Hopefully, there is someone in the Bubblews office today who can be alerted to this problem. Meanwhile all users should be aware of this problem Hopefully, Bubblews will take care of it and post a message saying that it is safe to browse Bubblews again.

Link to web site: http://www.bubblews.com/news/9950633-insidious-bug-on-bubblews


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Exactly the same problem I see on dbstalk. I have had to switch to Chrome just to create this reply.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> Exactly the same problem I see on dbstalk. I have had to switch to Chrome just to create this reply.


Do you run CCleaner ? It finds stuff like this sometimes and deletes it.
Then run the Registry part of it and it is possibly embedded in the Registry and it might delete it from there also.

I got this from the Microsoft support site. I used to run this program a few years ago until I started using Norton.

http://www.spybot.info/en/index.html

Spybot Search & Destroy 1.6.2 is a very good, FREE Anti-Spyware Program.
Download, install and update it.
*Once installed > Right-click on its Desktop Icon > Run as Admin*
Then SCAN with it.
Update it, and scan your System once a fortnight.

The article also said that Malwarebytes gets rid of it but you might have to start your computer in safe mode and then run it.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I have tried pretty well everything.
It's only some of the videojam ads that trigger the problem. The starbucks one does it every time. Right now as I post this there are NO videos running at all.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> Exactly the same problem I see on dbstalk. I have had to switch to Chrome just to create this reply.


I do find it interesting that you are not getting the ads when using a different browser.

Worst part is no one is in the offices due to the long weekend. So thus far, no replies.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

So far this morning there is no problem.
FYI, seemed to be related to the ad that occupies the top right hand column. When this is a static ad, no issue. When it's an autoplay video, depends on the ad. As I said, the Starbucks one always triggered the problem. It hasn't appeared today.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> I see an "ads help to support this site" banner with the offending videos, and then a popup from cdn.videojam.tv asking me to share my location. Only on this site, only with Firefox but not with CHrome.


Try this:
Go to Control Panel, choose Internet options, In the section of browsing history choose settings,
choose view files, now use the search box to search for cdn
Delete all the files that show up in that window.

I just did that and I had 4 cookies. All are ad related.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I have removed all the 300x250 ads at this time and replaced them. The VideoJam ads seems to have only been in the 300x250 ad slots. So until I get an answer, this should help,

Sorry guys.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, so far so good today.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

David Bott said:


> I have removed all the 300x250 ads at this time and replaced them. The VideoJam ads seems to have only been in the 300x250 ad slots. So until I get an answer, this should help,


I appreciate your efforts and will endeavor to offer better data points in the future.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Thanks, so far so good today.


OK for me too.....


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Problem just BACK AGAIN! Videojam Starbucks ad triggered it off, on firefox (Chrome is fine, I'm using it to post this).


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I.ve noticed on Chrome I do see ads, but the same couple of ads over and over again and with the format all screwed up.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Found another site, with the same ads from videojam and the same issue...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> Found another site, with the same ads from videojam and the same issue...


I have an Extension in FireFox called No Scripts Light. I have another called FlashDisable.
If you add those to FireFox you can selectively disable an offending item,
You can right click on a page and choose page info, then Media and scroll down the list of things that are on the screen. You can block any one that you wish. You can do the same in Permissions.
With the FlashDisable you can turn Flash on or Off for that page you are on with just one click.

It works very well for me.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I might do that anyway but it should not be necessary. There's obviously something wrong with videojam, maybe only that particular ad for starbucks. DBStalk is completely unusable again this morning with Firefox.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Added noscripts as a plugin, gets rid of the videojam ads, thanks Jimmy...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> Added noscripts as a plugin, gets rid of the videojam ads, thanks Jimmy...


You are quite welcome.
Glad it got rid of your problem.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey...We should be good...Just got this...

*Date: *May 26, 2015 at 1:21:31 PM EDT
*Subject: **Re: Video Ads? Please Stop Them*

Hi David,

We blocked the brand VideoJam from your inventory. If you continue to see any ad quality related issues, please feel free to contact our alias at {removed}.

Usra | _Platform Supply Manager_


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll remove noscripts and see if it works....


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Ever since this site updated to the new layout I've had nothing but problems whether it be logging out, slow loading or malware. Even when I use this site on a chromebook in guest mode there is still loads of problems. The new layout may be nicer looking and have more features but at least with the old site it worked clean and reliably.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The old site would kick you out and mark everything read. I am glad that the new site doesn't do that. Too many times I got distracted or dozed off and waited too long on the old site and ended up missing thread updates because they were marked read before I worked my way through the site. The new site allows me to walk away without wondering what threads I might miss.

On the old site if I had five minutes to check in I couldn't try ... lest there be ten minutes worth of posts to read. Each site has it's pluses and minuses ... the not marking unread threads read feature is something I appreciate.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

mkdtv21 said:


> Ever since this site updated to the new layout I've had nothing but problems whether it be logging out, slow loading or malware. Even when I use this site on a chromebook in guest mode there is still loads of problems. The new layout may be nicer looking and have more features but at least with the old site it worked clean and reliably.


Ok, how long have we been running on IP.Board? Oh, a long time now. It is not like we just moved to it. It has been years. Sorry, just has to say that as it has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> Ever since this site updated to the new layout I've had nothing but problems whether it be logging out, slow loading or malware. Even when I use this site on a chromebook in guest mode there is still loads of problems. The new layout may be nicer looking and have more features but at least with the old site it worked clean and reliably.


I have been on here since 2010 with very little problems, most of them were ad related. All were easily fixable by me or the people that run the site.
I don't know what to suggest for you that might make your problems go away.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're talking about that fiasco a few years ago with OpenX, that wasn't specific to DBSTalk or IP.Board. It affected multiple sites that used OpenX for ads. If DBSTalk was on the previous software it would have still happened.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> The old site would kick you out and mark everything read. I am glad that the new site doesn't do that. Too many times I got distracted or dozed off and waited too long on the old site and ended up missing thread updates because they were marked read before I worked my way through the site. The new site allows me to walk away without wondering what threads I might miss.
> 
> On the old site if I had five minutes to check in I couldn't try ... lest there be ten minutes worth of posts to read. Each site has it's pluses and minuses ... the not marking unread threads read feature is something I appreciate.


I agree, it is nice to have the ability to see all unread posts without worrying that I only have a limited time before unread posts become automatically marked read. Is it 100 percent? No. I often have things that take me away from checking in for long periods of time and when I return some threads that are marked unread, when clicked, take be to the wrong place. BTW, the timeout for marking unread post as read wasn't a limitation of the old software. The timeout was configurable but required striking a balance between the timeout and impact on the database.

There is one thing that I do miss about the older software that isn't provided with the new software. And, that is having useable BBcode buttons for the Standard editor. While I can write the BBcode myself, sometimes it's nice to be able to press a button or use a shortcut key-combo to change text formatting. That hasn't been enabled. The WYSIWYG editor's assumptions can be a big pain in the lower region at times.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

Thread has run 'is course and is off topic. Closing at this time.

Thanks all.


----------

